# MILD BIKES



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

DAMMM SEARCH ISNT WORKING :angry: ....POST UP PICS OF MILDS U GOT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

NA


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

try again :uh:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's a few..... :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wims 

dragonball z legions one 

that new purple one from cadalack pimpin 

are the bst milds so u neeed to step ur game up son


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2007, 07:32 PM~8374691
> *wims
> 
> dragonball z legions one
> ...


pics daddy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One of the best.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

my new mild


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

more more more


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

more more more


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u see thers the best 
wims and now that puprle wizard one 
step ur game up bitch


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2007, 07:37 PM~8374750
> *u see thers the best
> wims and now that puprle wizard one
> step ur game up bitch
> *


that dnt help stupid...i need pics to study these bikes to kno wat i need to do but better


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

chamucos 

that gold legions one

some blue one with some werid tank

niga 
orita il post give me af few u cockmaster


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

to be better just think outside the box
i would give ya my advice but no one in the club everuses it so why bother with you all


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2007, 07:45 PM~8374835
> *to be better just think outside the box
> i would give ya my advice but no one in the club everuses it so why bother with you all
> *


give me ur advice ill see if i want to use it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this one i like and will fuck you up jk but its clean


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2007, 07:48 PM~8374867
> *isnt this onesemi
> 
> 
> ...


...more more


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 23 2007, 07:47 PM~8374857
> *give me ur advice ill see if i want to use it
> *


exactly wat im sayin u aint going to use shit i already told ya many tiems shit and u just ignore it 

let me find more :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2007, 07:53 PM~8374926
> *exactly wat im sayin u aint going to use shit i already told ya many tiems shit and u just ignore it
> 
> let me find more  :uh:
> *


let me here wat u have to say...n no the **** frame is sold so dnt say anything bout that ok....we are talking bout the new mild ok


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jul 23 2007, 10:56 PM~8374956
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


semi


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 23 2007, 07:59 PM~8374989
> *semi
> *


o my bad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

who u sel it to and how much damnnnnnnnnn mannnnnn wtf 


more 
dnt kno if its mild or semi cus of that middle thing but watevers









chamucos 
love them 188s 


















lady in red yo its clean 2 









hulkbike







it ws for sale a wile back just frame i belive so?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

n wats ur advise


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 23 2007, 07:48 PM~8374867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its been a long time since I seen the gold one from legions in person I've always liked that one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

to spend ur money *wisly *and get the ecentials first then get stupid shit for a bike 
u dumbdipshit 











oldskool twisted toy yo before the world famous Pinnacle 



























thas all pussywillow bitch


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

mine...from legions


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

this was my favorite version


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

eric ramos, SIC'N'TWISTED <<<<<<best mild trike of the game rite here


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

some of NoLimit mild bikes


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jul 24 2007, 12:35 PM~8378729
> *some of NoLimit mild bikes
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes but they are semi's


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuck off u idot


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 05:29 PM~8382168
> *fuck off u idot
> *


Who?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

stilltippin anooyin ass mofo


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 09:04 PM~8382438
> *stilltippin anooyin ass mofo
> *


how am i annoying if im just tellin the guy he is posting pics in the wrong topic.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mehhhhhhhh i dont give newbie


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 09:08 PM~8382475
> *mehhhhhhhh i dont give newbie
> *


 go finish your bike or somethin


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

go and park ur street in the dump were it belongs 

oh yea my bike is done sutpid 
i aint showing it on lil till i show


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 24 2007, 09:18 PM~8382533
> *go and park ur street in the dump were it belongs
> 
> oh yea my bike is done sutpid
> ...


im not keepin it street. pics or it diddnt happen.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuck ur self 
i dont need to prove a point with ur toy ass


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 23 2007, 10:34 PM~8376532
> *mine...from legions
> 
> 
> ...


what you doing with your flashlight


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

na the diamond tank is plexyglass and insider thers neon lites a nice lil detail that is very unike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 24 2007, 11:08 PM~8384215
> *what you doing with your flashlight
> *




its a screwdriver my bro is holding....the top is bolt on ....like eric sayed its pexiglass with neons in the tank......  one of a kind


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 25 2007, 12:57 AM~8384677
> *its a screwdriver my bro is holding....the top is bolt on ....like eric sayed its pexiglass with neons in the tank......   one of a kind
> *


i was gonn do something similer but now i gott come up with something new.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 25 2007, 12:06 AM~8384753
> *i was gonn do something similer but now i gott come up with something new.
> *



frame was done about a year ago but just got around to it......just wait untill you see what the fenders do...


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 25 2007, 01:08 AM~8384768
> *frame was done about a year ago but just got around to it......just wait untill you see what the fenders do...
> *


what the fenders do.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

they have pexiglass also and neons in the fenders.....


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 25 2007, 01:10 AM~8384782
> *they have pexiglass also and neons in the fenders.....
> *


do you have a pic of em on.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

nope......i couldent put them on last friday before the show ........still needed more work on them......


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 25 2007, 01:14 AM~8384814
> *nope......i couldent put them on last friday before the show ........still needed more work on them......
> *


have you ever seen anyone put a cooler in a diamond tank.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 25 2007, 12:17 AM~8384832
> *have you ever seen anyone put a cooler in a diamond tank.
> *



i havent........are u doing that.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 25 2007, 01:18 AM~8384839
> *i havent........are u doing that.
> *


i might if i can find one that fit.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 23 2007, 11:34 PM~8376532
> *mine...from legions
> 
> 
> ...


soon </span>[/b] :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MIRACLES............ FROM AUSTIN TX ..............HOPE U LIKE..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 24 2007, 05:20 PM~8382552
> *im not keepin it street. pics or it diddnt happen.
> *


ya.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

stfuuuuuuuuu


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 25 2007, 07:12 PM~8390507
> *soon </span>* :biggrin:
> [/b]




me too .........you will see a big upgrade in vegas on this bike i hope.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Jul 25 2007, 07:57 AM~8384677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



REPOST! :uh: J/K homie but Lil Devil has neons under the fenders too  I gotta get me a transformer so I can hook up all the neons on it for Vegas :yes:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 01:47 AM~8393712
> *Very tight bike homie :thumbsup:
> REPOST!  :uh:    J/K homie but Lil Devil has neons under the fenders too   I gotta get me a transformer so I can hook up all the neons on it for Vegas :yes:
> *




 we were trying to hook the neons for the fenders friday night before setup but ran out of time to do it.....anywayz its always good to have something else new at the next show.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 23 2007, 07:30 PM~8374666
> *Here's a few.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




like the arte on the bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 26 2007, 05:01 PM~8394677
> * we were trying to hook the neons for the fenders friday night before setup but ran out of time to do it.....anywayz its always good to have something else new at the next show.
> *



Neons are a great way to bring out a bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Here is mine hope you homies like it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Sep 20 2009, 05:31 PM~15134941
> *Here is mine hope you homies like it
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a mild.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 20 2009, 05:06 PM~15134748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks basher


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 20 2009, 08:49 PM~15136909
> *thanks basher
> *


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2009, 08:04 PM~15135748
> *Thats not a mild.
> *


Thats what they put me in all the time i show the bike. What do u think it goes in?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Sep 20 2009, 09:18 PM~15137340
> *Thats what they put me in all the time i show the bike. What do u think it goes in?
> *


semi


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2009, 10:22 PM~15137386
> *semi
> *


O at least now i now thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2009, 11:22 PM~15137386
> *semi
> *


yes sir


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 10:55 PM~8391789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 20 2009, 05:06 PM~15134748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Good!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dose any one have a pic of the mild bike that took 1st in vegas last year


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

*The "Neu Exposure Twins" Abel and Arthur* :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 21 2009, 12:04 PM~15141734
> *The "Neu Exposure Twins" Abel and Arthur  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


isnt azteca de oro dos also mild?? i cant remember


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 21 2009, 12:07 PM~15141768
> *isnt azteca de oro dos also mild?? i cant remember
> *


It's semi.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 21 2009, 02:04 PM~15141734
> *The "Neu Exposure Twins" Abel and Arthur  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those are pimp!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

more to come...


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny+Sep 21 2009, 03:31 PM~15142548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Majority of those are semi!*


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i know, i just wanted to post pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 21 2009, 03:45 PM~15142697
> *i know, i just wanted to post pics.
> *


as long as you no :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i know.. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

diggin the teddy bear sheets


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

LMAO!!! i forgot about that.lol


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

lil sweet n sour is a full custom bike. 



> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 21 2009, 01:31 PM~15142548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 21 2009, 02:57 PM~15141690
> *dose any one have a pic of the mild bike that took 1st in vegas last year
> *


In 16'' I'm pretty sure it was this guy :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Sep 27 2009, 05:37 AM~15197708
> *In 16'' I'm pretty sure it was this guy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

what are all the catagory's? sofare i know of stock,street,mild,full custom and semi. what others are there?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its og , street. mild, semi, full, and radical


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

if i remember correctly it's street, mild, semi, full custom, and radical. i could be missing one. not sure.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 29 2009, 03:48 PM~15220835
> *if i remember correctly it's street, mild, semi, full custom, and radical. i could be missing one. not sure.
> *


what would you say mine would be right now?


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

going for semi i think, can't really see the pic. real good homie.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 29 2009, 07:09 PM~15223110
> *going for semi i think, can't really see the pic. real good homie.
> *











this better?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 29 2009, 11:32 PM~15224567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


semi
you have that piece welded on above the crank housing.

edit










Full


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SOON!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 29 2009, 11:32 PM~15224567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u cut off the back skirts?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 09:45 PM~15224701
> *u cut off the back skirts?
> *


naw. tey are still there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

full


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

it's turning out pretty good homie, watchu got plan for it??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 30 2009, 04:10 PM~15231724
> *it's turning out pretty good homie, watchu got plan for it??
> *


well to start out im sending it to mossouri for the baby blue pearl and silver kandy flake paint. also some pinstripes. then the parts from david will need the right chrome. this coming year im going to redo the sprocket,fender braces,top fork bars if needed,pedles and fenders. but first on the list for next year is the seat and display. maybe some small chrome plated parts.  if i go for radical. im going for all plexi glass parts custom cut etched and neoned up. till then chrome is my main option. and engraving.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

damn!!! you got everything planned out... that's good, sounds like it's gonna be badass!! can't wait to see the bike homie. Blue pearla w/flakes that shyt's gonna look hott.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Sep 20 2009, 04:31 PM~15134941
> *Here is mine hope you homies like it
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

damn that looks good but can you make that pic. a little bigger?? can't really see much detail. thanx


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 3 2009, 08:51 AM~15257136
> *damn that looks good but can you make that pic. a little bigger?? can't really see much detail. thanx
> *


??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THIS ONE RIGHT HERE IS FUCKIN SICK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 3 2009, 11:57 AM~15257501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING CLEAN


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin:








oh shit its the lil heart breaker. that bikes got some mean gold plateing. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 2 2009, 08:13 PM~15253856
> *damn!!! you got everything planned out... that's good, sounds like it's gonna be badass!! can't wait to see the bike homie. Blue pearla w/flakes that shyt's gonna look hott.
> *


yea. hey check my topic. i have the latest pic of t.o.c. infront of a bad ass caprice.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 3 2009, 12:28 PM~15258361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my faves


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

before and after so far..


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

what do you call mild


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 3 2009, 01:28 PM~15258361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from what i heard this is pretty much radical


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2007, 09:33 PM~8374702
> *One of the best.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 7 2011, 06:14 PM~20038381
> *from what i heard this is pretty much radical
> *


lol i havent been on here in a long time, but to set it straight it is 100% mild and won in LAS VEGAS!!! 1ST PLACE MILD, and i retired it un-defeated. thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 8 2011, 06:30 PM~20045475
> *lol i havent been on here in a long time, but to set it straight it is 100% mild and won in LAS VEGAS!!! 1ST PLACE MILD, and i retired it un-defeated. thanks!!!!!!!
> *


yup sup wim


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------

